# Extreme Make-Over Home Edition Rip Off



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2011)

I found this to be really a very sad case of people without ethics. Knowing that this show is trying to do some good for some truly needy families, but fake their own hard-ship to get a new house and then later turn around and sell it. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thecu...tline/extreme-makeover-dubious-claims-edition

I think the show should be more through in their investigation of a prospective family to ensure that the candidates are truly needy. It's difficult to do without violating privacy laws but I think a pre-contract application could be written up allowing CPA's access to financial information (i.e. tax records)  and attending physicians to  release limited information about a family member's condition. 
At least Ty and the others won't worry about being ripped off. The families found to be fraudulent should be billed for the entire make-over. 

Hate to see the show get cancelled because it does help out needy families that are legitimately needy... which of course makes for good television. 

Thoughts?


----------

